# NEW Nichia emitters NV4W144AR/AM



## clemence (Jun 29, 2016)

Hi guys,

I just knew Nichia launched the 5 x 5mm 6V and 12V array emitters. And in my opinion they're VERY NICE!
Look at these links:
12V: http://www.nichia.co.jp/en/product/led_product_data.html?type='NV4W144AR'
6V: http://www.nichia.co.jp/en/product/led_product_data.html?type='NV4W144AM'

Compared to XHP50 this NV4W144 doesn't have the "X" die, better beam with secondary optics. The trend is going towards colour quality not just raw power. At its finest colour grade, this NV4W144 beats XHP50 in both efficacy and quality. Available in min 73CRI, 83CRI, and 93CRI & R9 min. 50!!!

I overlayed the the chart so you can see what I'm talking about. It's also better than Nichia 219B in colour richness especially in 480nm region. Nichia really cares about colors judged by it's detailed spectral chart details available for public. You can plot detailed head to head emitter comparison using their spectral datas, unlike Cree. I don't know where I can get detailed relative spectral distribution chart for Cree emitters. Cree never publish the complete chart for all its emitters CRI and CCT range.





[/URL]nichia vs cree by Clemence Ronald, on Flickr[/IMG]

Tailored with color gel filter to reduce the blue spike, the R9050's curve can be made almost perfect.

Below is the Excel spreadsheet I made to compare recent favorite emitters for flashlights. Cree datasheets combined with it's PTC made comparing very easy. That's not the case with Nichia. So, I decided to use Nichia's standard in the comparison spreadsheet. To make it more objective I used wattage rather than amperage.




[/URL]emitters comparison by Clemence Ronald, on Flickr[/IMG]

But wait, there's a problem.....:shrug:




[/URL]NV4W144 footprint by Clemence Ronald, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## recDNA (Jun 29, 2016)

When?


----------



## clemence (Jun 29, 2016)

recDNA said:


> When?


It's already in the website with "new" tag


----------



## sidecross (Jun 29, 2016)

Thank you for this information and link. :thumbsup:


----------



## clemence (Sep 28, 2016)

These are just preview. I'll let the honour to Maukka and Djozz.


!



! 


!



! 


!



! 


!



! 


!



! 


!



! 


!



! 


!



! 


!



!


----------



## 18650 (Sep 28, 2016)

Looking at the footprint, I'm guessing this is not a drop in replacement for Crees like the older Nichias? The high CRI 5700K looks killer.


----------



## clemence (Sep 29, 2016)

18650 said:


> Looking at the footprint, I'm guessing this is not a drop in replacement for Crees like the older Nichias? The high CRI 5700K looks killer.



Indeed, the XHP50 is no match for it's high CRI. The warmer tint uses phospor mixed in the dome, less pronounced dies pattern and wider emission angle - better beam uniformity. But even the 6500K R70 version doesn't project the "X" pattern that much like XHP50.


----------



## 18650 (Sep 29, 2016)

I wonder if there will be an eventual 244 series with Cree compatible pads to mirror the other series.


----------



## CuriousOne (Sep 29, 2016)

And what?

I never see an us or eu distributor, which will have nichia leds for good price and good assortment. Nichia and Renesas are dumb**s, not having their products within US distributors stock.


----------



## clemence (Oct 20, 2016)

CuriousOne said:


> And what?
> 
> I never see an us or eu distributor, which will have nichia leds for good price and good assortment. Nichia and Renesas are dumb**s, not having their products within US distributors stock.



Very soon, there will be some "Budgetroniclights" distributor in US and EU . Should be ready by late November


----------



## clemence (Oct 22, 2016)

How does 5700K Ra9050 differs in real life:


My budget ambient lights: 6 x 1 watt Cree XT-E 3000K 80 CRI
!



! 


Armytek Prime Pro C2: 1 x 10 watt Cree XP-L 6200K 70 CRI
!



! 


Bare emitter: 1 x 12 watt Nichia NV4W144R 5700K Ra9050
!



!


----------



## Mr. Tone (Oct 24, 2016)

This is a nice thread, thanks for the work and posting your results. Nichia seems to be the best at catering towards us tint snobs, and the irony is that we probably make an extremely small portion of their sales.


----------



## CuriousOne (Nov 20, 2016)

It may be best, but it won't, until it will be readily available for purchase.


----------



## clemence (Nov 20, 2016)

CuriousOne said:


> It may be best, but it won't, until it will be readily available for purchase.



It is


----------



## CuriousOne (Nov 20, 2016)

Where?

Digikey or any other normal distributor has it? or some obscure websites only, like leds.de which has 10x inflated prices?


----------



## clemence (Nov 26, 2016)

CuriousOne said:


> Where?
> 
> Digikey or any other normal distributor has it? or some obscure websites only, like leds.de which has 10x inflated prices?



Check your PM


----------



## CuriousOne (Nov 27, 2016)

I don't see any links in PM...

And by the way, I meant totally different things.
Personally, I can also source Nichia leds and resell them in USA or whatsoever, but this will be self-business.
I'm asking, why Nichia, Renesas and other japanese semiconductor manufacturers are not interested in US market, so any large distributor will have their products? The simplest logical conclusion is, that, either their production is junk, and can't be legally imported into USA, due to non-conformance of requirements (maybe, cadmium, or whatsoever is present?) or they simply make the products, that are not required by anyone?


----------



## ssanasisredna (Nov 27, 2016)

This is a rather ignorant statement.

Renesas and many other Japanese semiconductor vendors are supported by distributors in North America.

w.r.t. Nichia, there are perhaps 100 LED customers in North America that truly matter, and even that number may be exaggerated. Nichia's business model is to support those customers directly and exclusively as opposed to expending resources on the other 10,000. Right or wrong, it is their model.






CuriousOne said:


> I don't see any links in PM...
> 
> And by the way, I meant totally different things.
> Personally, I can also source Nichia leds and resell them in USA or whatsoever, but this will be self-business.
> I'm asking, why Nichia, Renesas and other japanese semiconductor manufacturers are not interested in US market, so any large distributor will have their products? The simplest logical conclusion is, that, either their production is junk, and can't be legally imported into USA, due to non-conformance of requirements (maybe, cadmium, or whatsoever is present?) or they simply make the products, that are not required by anyone?


----------



## clemence (Nov 27, 2016)




----------



## brickbat (Nov 27, 2016)

CuriousOne said:


> ...I'm asking, why Nichia...are not interested in US market, so any large distributor will have their products? The simplest logical conclusion is, that, either their production is junk, and can't be legally imported into USA, due to non-conformance of requirements (maybe, cadmium, or whatsoever is present?) or they simply make the products, that are not required by anyone?



No. Nichia sells in the US market. For a clue as to their business strategy, note that Nichia America is in Wixom, MI. Trust me, if you're Ford, GM, or Tesla you can get all the Nichia LEDs you want...

It's just that they don't want to support low-volume customers. This is not unusual in the semiconductor industry.


----------

